
Knockout is the only front end lib with a .net core template doing lazy loading - easymovet
http://blog.stevensanderson.com/2016/05/02/angular2-react-knockout-apps-on-aspnet-core/
======
easymovet
That's a big deal for single page apps (SPA) that get bigger than a couple
pages and result in large initial downloads of the client side code. Having
personally used these templates for getting a Typescript app with KO
components running I also wanted to get some recognition for the folks that
put them together. They saved me a lot of time.

